# Christmas Poodle- Mister



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Some pictures of Mister from today when we decorated the house...


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What a happy boy!!! He's the most handsome reindeer I have seen. Love his smile.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What a cute little helper!!!
<3


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Mister said:


> Some pictures of Mister from today when we decorated the house...


These are really CUTE. He is so sweet


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a handsome boy and he's got one of the best poodle smiles.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the pics. He looks so sweet and happy.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments


----------

